
I'm building a content curation tool - Vancano
https://www.vancano.com/content-curation/
======
Vancano
I'm not a coder, but I do enjoy the engineering behind processes and tools
that help content teams.

So this is the sketch and requirement spec I created before stiching together
a number of 3rd party tools. The tool is working quite well :)

I thought it might be of interest to any coders out there working in content
curation/social media tools.

